# New program



## Parade (Dec 29, 2022)

My passion with iron started with powerlifting years ago. But the last 13 years or so I’ve primarily trained hypertrophy style. I’m getting an umbilical hernia repaired next week and once it heals I want to get back to strength training.

My favorite all time program was the Nebraska Blackshirt Workout from the mid 90s lol. I got strong as hell doing that. I’ve done Wendler’s 5/3/1 and Starting Strength as well. All were done like a decade ago or more. So I’m assuming there’s some better programs available now.

 I see some guys mentioning GraySkull. It looks interesting. And easy to start. I’m looking at getting back into it at the intermediate level although I’ve been lifting for 2 decades. Anyone have a program recommendation for someone in my shoes?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 30, 2022)

Parade said:


> My passion with iron started with powerlifting years ago. But the last 13 years or so I’ve primarily trained hypertrophy style. I’m getting an umbilical hernia repaired next week and once it heals I want to get back to strength training.
> 
> My favorite all time program was the Nebraska Blackshirt Workout from the mid 90s lol. I got strong as hell doing that. I’ve done Wendler’s 5/3/1 and Starting Strength as well. All were done like a decade ago or more. So I’m assuming there’s some better programs available now.
> 
> I see some guys mentioning GraySkull. It looks interesting. And easy to start. I’m looking at getting back into it at the intermediate level although I’ve been lifting for 2 decades. Anyone have a program recommendation for someone in my shoes?


www.liftvault.com


----------

